
Programming Languages for Beginners - Kecelij
https://medium.com/@janjilecek/5-programming-languages-for-beginners-cbc97a63e567
======
LandR
> GO strengths lie in its ..... expressive power.

Am I misunderstanding what people mean by expressive? I would say Go is one of
the least expressive languages out there.

